# Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)



## allegoric (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich kenne leider nur das Nordic als Steuerstandvariante. Hat jemand schon praktische Erfahrungen mit der kürzeren Variante? Gerade was Vergleich Freibord, Handling, Staumöglichkeiten usw.?

Welches ist besser? Warum?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Ich halte von PE- Booten aus vielen Gründen wenig. Sicher sind die recht robust, aber auch schwer und noch schwerer zu reparieren oder umzubauen. GFK ist besser.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Klar Volker - hilft ihm aber nicht weiter,  weil er danach gar nicht gefragt hat


----------



## volkerm (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Ist klar, Kai, war nur ein Denkanstoss#6.


----------



## allegoric (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Was mir an den Terhis gefällt, ist die durchdachte Verarbeitung und die Platzaufteilung. Ich kenne leider kein GFK, was schon alles so mitbringt und auch nur so viel kostet und super läuft.

Für Gegenvorschläge bin ich offen.


----------



## Angelbube (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Terhi Boote sind nicht aus Pe, sondern aus ABS und entgegen der landläufigen Meinung sehr wohl einfach und schnell zu reparieren. Diesbezüglich habe ich bereits Erfahrung sammeln können, wobei nicht das Boot, sondern der Trailer schuld an der Beschädigung war. Lasse dich nicht beirren, kaufe ein Terhi und Du wirst sicher zufrieden sein. PS: Das Terhi habe ich einige Jahre besessen und nun gegen ein größeres Boot (Crescent 465) eingetauscht. Die Crescent ist sicher ein gutes Boot, aber das Terhi war definitiv besser verarbeitet.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## angelfreund 2012 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Mit einem Terhi kannst du nichts fasch machen.Hatte ein Terhi 4110 über 5 Jahre( dieses Jahr verkauft- war zu klein). War für 2 Mann zum Angeln super. Das Handling war einfach und leicht, hatten nie Probleme.


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Ich kenne das Terhi 6020 und dessen Vorzüge, vielen Dank trotzdem für die Ratschläge. Mich würde aber insbesondere der Vergleich der beiden Boote interessieren. Vielleicht hat jemand ein 445 und kann darüber berichten.
Was ich bei der Preispolitik gar nicht verstehe, dass das normale 445 ohne Steuerstand mit der Ausstattungsvariante von der Seiten- und Bugreling genauso viel kostet wie das 445 C. Blöd für mich, weil ich kann meinen Motor nicht fest verbauen, da ich auf manchen Gewässern, den Benziner abnehmen muss, um dort fahren zu können...

Mich würde weiterhin noch interessieren, ob eines von beiden seetauglicher ist als das andere. Die unterscheiden sich sichtlich kaum, aber die Händler haben alle gesagt "vergleichbar". Hätte halt gern ein Bericht aus der Praxis.


----------



## sieveeik (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Moin,

ich kenne beide Boote nicht direkt, besitze aber auch ein Terhi, das Kleinste, nämlich das Mikrofun, wenn auch der Spaß damit nicht Mikro ist, sondern nur der Platz:


Länge: 3,15 m
Breite: 	1,60 m
Gewicht: 90 kg
Personen max. 3 (eher 2)
Motor Leistung: 11 kW / 15 PS




Das 6020 hat folgende technische Daten und ist mit und ohne Steuerstand zu haben:


Länge: 	4,62 m
Breite: 	1,87 m
Gewicht: 	220 kg
Personen max. 	5
Motor Leistung: 	22 kW / 30 PS




Das 445 hat folgende technische Daten und ist nur mit Steuerstand zu haben:


Länge: 	4,45 m
Breite: 	1,85 m
Gewicht: 240 kg
 	Personen max. 	5
Motor Leistung: 22 kW / 30 PS

Große Unterschiede kann ich bei beiden Booten nicht ausmachen. Allerdings ist das 6020 17cm länger und trotzdem 20kg leicher. Der Preis ist sehr unterschiedlich, da ist das 445 erheblich günstiger, als das 6020.

Theri Boote sind aufgrund der hohen Bordwände sehr gut seetauglich, ich bin immer auf der Ostsee unterwegs und kann das bestätigen. Die Konstruktion ist auch genial, da unsinkbar, das kann man von den GFK Schalen nicht immer behaupten. Für mich war dies das wichtigste Argument für ein Theri!

Terhi Boote kann man ganz einfach reparieren, dazu muss man sich aber eine sündhaft teure Reparaturmasse und auch sehr teuren Reparaturlack von Theri kaufen. 
Auch mein Boot hat auf einem Brenderup Trailer Schaden genommen, die hinteren Aufnahmerollen sind in das Boot regelrecht eingebrochen, das gab zwei schöne große Löcher.
Das ganze ist passiert, da sich der Anstellwinkel der Rollen am Trailer  nicht einstellen lässt und der Rumpf auf den Seitenkanten und nicht auf der mittleren Fläche der  Rollen aufliegt. Ob der Schaden bei einem GFK Boot auch passiert wäre, kann ich nicht sagen. Jetzt habe ich immer zwei Bretter zwischen Rollen und Rumpf. Einen neuen Trailer wollte ich mir nicht extra kaufen. Brenderup kann ich aber nicht empfehlen.

Du musst schauen, ob der Kaufpreis eine Rolle spielt, oder nicht. Das 445 ist ein neueres Modell. Das 6020 gibt es schon ewig, vielleicht auch am Gebrauchtmarkt.

Einen Steuerstand habe ich mir schon oft gewünscht, dann hätte ich aber noch weniger Platz an Bord.


----------



## allegoric (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Danke für deine Infos! Laut einem Verkäufer wiegt das 445 aber 260 ohne und 280kg mit Steuerstand. Ich habe das 445 auf der Boot in Düsseldorf begutachtet. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein tolles Boot. Gerade die vielen kleinen Gimmicks wie der durchgehende Holzboden, die besseren Sitze, die Möglichkeit Ruder zu verstauen unter der vorderen und hinteren Sitzbank, der "Ankerkasten" und die viel klüger gestalteten Relings usw. sind auf jeden Fall ein Bonus im Vergleich zum 6020. Die Innenhöhe beträgt 58cm mittig im Boot.  Der Freibord wird auch um die 60 cm betragen, konnte mir aber keiner konkret beantworten (war mein Hauptanliegen). Breite und Länge ist wie angegeben. 

Was mir aber nicht gefällt, ist der wahrscheinlich nicht so hohe Freibord im Vergleich zum 6020. Zumindest meint das der im Norden sitzende Terhi Anbieter. Im Süden war die Meinung vertreten, dass beide Freibords gleich hoch sind. In Youtube Videos finde ich schon, dass beide Boote gänzlich anders im Wasser liegen. Das 445 scheint mir schneller zu gleiten und das 6020 wirkt für mich seetauglicher. Zusammen mit dem höheren Gewicht war das das Hauptargument *gegen* das 445 bis jetzt. Denn mit 220kg könnte ich meine 100 km/h Plakette behalten, mit 260kg hab ich keine Chance :-(. Gibt auch keine Trailer, die samt Boot in eine 5,60m Garage passen und alle Eigenschaften erfüllen, um 100 km/h mit einem höheren Gewicht behalten zu können.

Laut dem Verkäufer vor Ort sind die Boote unempflindlich gegen Kies und Schotter und es gibt wohl weniger bzw. keine Probleme mit Osmose. Das war damals der Grund, warum ich mich für das Aluboot entschied. Leider schwimmen Aluboot generell völlig anders auf als es GFK bzw. die Plasteschalen tun. 

Ich bin und bleibe unentschlossen :-(

Ein paar Bilder vom 445 auf der Messe:

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4247/fhozdsz3_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4247/piermxco_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4247/qdrrmsw6_jpg.htm
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4247/uzpkc89x_jpg.htm


----------



## sieveeik (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Schöne Bilder, da bekomme ich auch mal wieder Lust auf ein neues Boot. 

Schade, dass Terhi noch immer die ekligen Aufnahmen für die Bootsbeleuchtung von Aqua Signal verbaut. Das ist ein wirklich schlechtes Patent, da Wasser eindringt und die Kontakte weggammeln. Der Austausch ist echte Fummelarbeit.

Grundsätzlich würde ich mich auch eher im Vergleich für das 445 entscheiden, schon deshalb da es moderner im Design ist.
Ich persönlich fände einen Steuerstand sehr angenehm, da muss man sich beim Fahren nicht immer so "verbiegen".

Mein nächstes Boot wird nicht nur einen Steuerstand, sondern wenigstens eine kleine Kajüte haben. Ich bin es leid, dass nach einer Angeltour bei etwas rauerem Wetter immer alles im Boot "absäuft".
Ich habe Kajüten auf meinen Norwegenreisen schätzen gelernt, dort war das Wetter ja meist auch immer etwas rauer und meine Angelkisten waren immer geschützt.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Deiner Entscheidungsfindung, das ist echt schwer und der Grund dafür, dass ich noch immer mit meiner Terhi "Nussschale" unterwegs bin. #h


----------



## Dr.D (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

https://www.baitcasterproshop.de/terhi-445-angelboot

Ruf einfach mal Marco an, der hat sein 1,5 Jahren das 445. Kann Dir sicher bei Deiner Entscheidung helfen!


----------



## smileqcf (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Ich find das 445 zum Angeln besser. Die Abdeckungen sind stabiler und es gibt mehr Platz zum laufen. Auch die herstellbare Fläche im vorderen Bereich bietet sich zum fischen an.Beim 6020 gibt es max. einen Ring von Sitzfläche. Der Boden ist auch unterschiedlich. 6020 hat Rutschstreifen nackt und der 445 einen Platte, wo keine Wasser drauf stehen kann.
Die optionalen Konsolen sind auch unterschiedlich.Da fand ich das 6020 etwas gefälliger.


----------



## t-rex600 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Hallo,
ich kenne das *Terhi 445 *nur vom sehen von anderen Angelkollegen wo ich es mir angeschaut habe.
Ein schönes Boot, aber auch Teuer wie finde.
Ich stand vor der (fast) selben Entscheidung wie du, denn ich kann meinen Motor auch nicht fest montieren und wollte ein Boot was viel Platz und Stauraum hat...und am besten noch günstig ist.
Ich bin fündig geworden mit dem *Dreamline 430* was ich jetzt etwas über 1 Jahr nutze.
Kostet nur die Hälfte wie das *Terhi *und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Qualität ist aus meiner Sicht, klasse, wüsste nicht was ich zu Beanstanden hätte, alles sehr robust verbaut und wiegt nur 220 Kg.
Sehr Kippstabil, auch mit zwei Mann.
Benutze es auf Seen und Flüssen wie z.b. die Ijssel in Holland.
Eventuell ist es ja was für Dich....nur mal so als Denkanstoß.
Hier mal Fotos.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## t-rex600 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

upps Fotos gehen hier nicht mehr hochzuladen!
Du findest die aber im Thema, Wie schnell fahren eure Angelboote auf Seite 14.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330187&page=14


----------



## allegoric (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*



smileqcf schrieb:


> Ich find das 445 zum Angeln besser. Die Abdeckungen sind stabiler und es gibt mehr Platz zum laufen. Auch die herstellbare Fläche im vorderen Bereich bietet sich zum fischen an.Beim 6020 gibt es max. einen Ring von Sitzfläche. Der Boden ist auch unterschiedlich. 6020 hat Rutschstreifen nackt und der 445 einen Platte, wo keine Wasser drauf stehen kann.
> Die optionalen Konsolen sind auch unterschiedlich.Da fand ich das 6020 etwas gefälliger.



Danke für den Beitrag. Der Thread ist etwas älter und wurde hochgeholt. Ich habe mittlerweile ein Aluboot, was sich in unseren Breiten noch etwas besser gestaltet, da ich es Mühelos auf Stein und Sand aufsetzen kann. Hier gibt es keine Liegestellen o.ä.

Ich bin seitdem zwar zufrieden mit dem Boot, möchte aber durch eine größere Garage auf ~4,60m aufstocken. Daher beginnt die Suche von neuem. Dabei bleibe ich voraussichtlich bei Alu, weil es recht einfach zu verändern ist und ich überhaupt keine Probleme bei der Wartung habe.


----------



## dobby (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Terhi nordic 6020 vs. Terhi 445 (ohne Steuerstand)*

Hallo, ich muss auch einmal meine Meinung kundtun.
Ich habe so einige Boote der Kat.C gefahren. Hobbymässig habe ich öfter das Boot gewechselt,weil es mir einfach Spass macht.Irgendwann kam mal das Terhi Nordic 6020 dran, Tja, ich fahre es jetzt schon so lange, wie kein anderes Boot davor.Ich hatte skandinavische und auch ein deutsches Boot mit sehr gutem Ruf, die auch fast alle hielten, was sie versprachen. Dennoch muss ich sagen, keines hat mit dem Nordic mithalten können, obwohl es das billigste meiner Booteahnentafel ist. 
Es ist leicht und sehr schnell mit relativ kleiner Motorisierung. Der Kraftstoffverbrauch ist hierbei auch nicht zu unterschätzen. Der Hammer aber ist,dass das Boot bei rauem Wasser besser zu händeln ist als z.B. sein schwedischer Vorgänger von 4,85m mit Mittelsteuerstand. Das Nordic ist für mich eine fahrende Rettungsinsel. Ich fahre es mittlerweile ohne Steuerstand, weil es beim Schleppfischen einfach viel mehr Spass macht und auch fängiger ist, weil ich hier mit viel mehr Gefühl die Geschwindigkeiten anpasse.
Das Terhi ist aus ABS-Thermoplast. Es hält stärkere Stöße aus als ein GFK Boot und es lässt sich im Falle eines Falles einfach reparieren. ( bitte nicht mit Glasfaser reparieren, das wird nichts)
Ein riesiger Vorteil ist das leichte Gewicht hinter einem PKW. Die norwegischen Berge sind da kein Problem und alles ist viel entspannter mit dem halben Gewicht .
Mittlerweile habe ich für das Süsswasser noch das Terhi 440. Naja, hab die Terhiboote echt ins Herz geschlossen, weil die einfach klasse und pflegeleicht sind. Kleiner Tipp noch: Der Trailer sollte mit einer Slippwippe ausgestattet sein, nicht nur für Terhiboote. Hier können wirklich grosse Schäden entstehen. Durfte mir mal ein Boot ansehen, dass über nur eine Kielrolle geslippt wurde.(Totalschaden)
Die haben vom Fahrverhalten und der Sicherheit wirklich die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gezaubert. Danke Terhi
Das musste einfach mal gesagt / geschrieben werden.


----------

